# I just aquired two English bikes !



## Newbie (Mar 15, 2011)

This my first post and my first time dealing with vintage bicycles.  So, any help from you veterans and full on vintage collectors would be great appreciated. I found an old Raleigh, Sport, three speed and a Nottingham Robin Hood.  Both bikes have the step thru tubing and black brooks saddles. Both bikes are in ride able condition but, have some cosmetic issues that I'm not sure how to deal with.  I've sprayed W-D40 on the spokes and rime to loosen them and I was able to true the wheels. I did brake one spoke though that was rusted badly.  What kind of spoke should I use to replace it with?  My plan is to sell these bikes and make some coin so that I can get a mens English roadster.  I'm not sure what to do with the paint.  It's flaking off in spots and I think the fenders have been touched up or re-painted(which I know is a big no no). The rest of the frame looks pretty good and the decals are in pretty good condition.  I just want everything to look it's best so I can get the best possible price for these commuters.  I'm also looking for original images of these bikes so that I can see what is authentic and what has been altered.  Is there any one or place where I cold find this information?  I'm going to use bronze wool on the chrome parts, but i really need a good polish or something for the paint.  
I can't wait to get started on my first fixer uppers.  
Thanks for any input you guys think would help!


----------



## nans (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=35045&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=RALEIGH+SPORTS
http://www.jaysmarine.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html
http://sheldonbrown.com/raleigh.html

Here are some links I found useful. Enjoy


----------



## Newbie (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Nans for the useful links!!  
Are you selling or collecting?


----------



## nans (Mar 23, 2011)

I guess im a collector... I just like to restore bikes...

Interesting right pedal you have there on the raleigh i have never seen that done... I guess a helicopter search light could pick that up


----------

